# S&w model 41......



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

Just thought I`d share some thoughts...About 10 years ago I purchased a Smith Model 41 5.5 barrel...I was thrilled with the build quality of the 41 and still am...I put it away and periodically would take it out admire it and put it away again...then some months back after rekindling the sport I decided to start shooting again and decided to shoot the Smith....Why did I wait so long it`s a wonderful target gun with a fabulous trigger...I looked around for months for a 7 inch barrel and finally found new one and what a delight to shoot...

Well I`ll not go on and on but one thing I learned is having a bunch of safe queens may be nice for some but shooting them is far better and especially the model 41 it was made to shoot and it does it very well...Jim


----------



## wilburfan (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear you. Love the M41. Great sights on the 5.5." Sweet trigger and very accurate. It's about the last gun I'd let go of if I was forced to do so! I have some high end High Standards but in my mind they can't beat the Smith.


----------

